# Vacuum sealing squash?



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

We love fresh fried squash. Just slice, dip in batter or cornmeal or flour and fry until golden brown. I have tried freezing it in slices, and it just doesn't come out the same. Would it be better to vacuum seal it? How do you all keep your squash if you like it fried? I hate to loose what is making now because I don't know how to preserve it. How about dehydrating it? Anyone do that and how does it work? Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

I have dehydrated zucchini and vacuum sealed it, but haven't re-hydrated it yet. It dehydrates very well though after steam blanching. Wish I could help more but just haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## fernando (Jan 11, 2005)

I put squash in the freezer in vacuum bags. But because the squash contains a lot of moisture, after I put it in the bags but before I seal them, I put them in the freezer for a few hours. This freezes most of the liquid and it will seal much better


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks all. I am trying to figure out how they fix that breaded okra and squash that you can buy in the frozen food section that you just bring home and drop in the deep fryer to fix. Is anyone breading it before you freeze it?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

This is the only way my family will eat squash is fried after dusted with corn meal. I have tried freezing, dehydrating and canning. No method gives me the finished product for frying crispy round slices. UNTIL this year.... A friend taught me this and it works. Slice squash into rounds. Fill a ziplock bag with sliced squash, seal, mircowave 1 1/2 to 2 min. depending on how full the bag is. Open bag to remove air, squish down to get all the air out then seal and freeze. We fried some the other night that we put up the first of this squash season and my dad asked where I got the fresh squash to fry.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I slice mine into rounds and place them in a box or pan(depends on how much) in layers with waxed/parchment or freezer paper between them. After they're frozen I put them into a bag.

I can then pull out what I want to fix, but I don't thaw, I deep fry from frozen.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

jamala, I'm gonna try this. Do you dust with cornmeal before microwaving and sealing or when you get ready to fry them? Did you thaw them before frying or fry frozen? Thanks,


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

No, we don't put anything on them before freezing, just when you get ready to fry. When you are ready to fry just take them out and let them thaw for a few min. so the corn meal will stick, but not completely thawed. Then I just drop them in the hot oil until crispy. Start with a min. in the microwave and if the bag is puffed up they are ready. If not puffed at 15 seconds at a time. It will depend on how many you put in the bag to how long it takes.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

If you're looking to duplicate the store bought, pre-breaded, frozen squash you would just blanch the squash, coat it in your preferred batter/crumb mixture, then freeze it on a cookie sheet. After an hour or two, vacuum seal it and pop it back in the freezer. I imagine you would want to make sure there is space between each battered slice on the cookie sheet before you freeze them.


----------

